# Un porro a su abuela



## _Nightcrawler_

Yo lo he visto la película "El Caballero Oscuro" en español de España y el Joker ha dicho: "Se no actuarmos ahora, pronto, él pequeño gamble no tendrá ni para liarle *un porro a su abuela*"

No lo he entendido esa frase.


----------



## Tomby

Desconozco la película. "Liar un porro" es hacer un cigarro de _hachís_ (liar un cigarro se entiende siempre de _tabaco_). 
Un significado podría ser "quedarse sin dinero" porque un cigarro es relativamente barato, pero un porro pienso que es más caro. No estoy seguro del todo. Lo siento.
Esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## brasileirinho

É o filme do Batman, the Dark Knight, caso alguém tenha dúvidas.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

En Argentina el porro es el _baseado_ en Brasil (de marihuana) es más caro que el cigarrillo pero de las drogas ilegales la más barata (al margen, se legalizó el consumo en Argentina pero no la venta...,  cómo es? Quiere decir que la legalidad del consumo está soportada por un comercio ilegal de la sustancia). Tampoco sé qué habrá querido decir, sin duda es una forma figurada de decir otra cosa, creo que quedan pocos que se puedan fumar uno con la abuela JAJAJA  He visto películas subtituladas al español de España y es un desastre la traducción para nosotros Argentinos, los dichos son inentendibles y se la pasan maldiciendo siempre con las mismas frases: merde (fr) = tomar por culo (es) / mazcalzone (it) = tomar por culo (es) / andate a la p...a que te parió (arg) = tomar por culo (es) / ñasldfñlñdlfñdfl (cualquier maldicho en cualquier idioma) = tomar por culo (es)


----------



## anaczz

Ivonne do Tango said:


> En Argentina el porro es el _baseado_ en Brasil (de marihuana) es más caro que el cigarrillo pero de las drogas ilegales la más barata  Tampoco sé qué habrá querido decir, sin duda es una forma figurada de decir otra cosa, creo que quedan pocos que se puedan fumar uno con la abuela JAJAJA



Foi o que eu entendi: não terá nem para apertar um baseado à sua avó...



> He visto películas subtituladas al español de España y es un desastre la traducción para nosotros Argentinos, los dichos son inentendibles y se la pasan maldiciendo siempre con las mismas frases: merde (fr) = tomar por culo (es) / mazcalzone (it) = tomar por culo (es) / andate a la p...a que te parió (arg) = tomar por culo (es) / ñasldfñlñdlfñdfl (cualquier maldicho en cualquier idioma) = tomar por culo (es)


Hehe, isto me lembra certas legendas em Portugal:
Mierda, shit = GAITA 
Hijo de puta, son of a bitch = CABRÃO
tomar por culo, fuck you= VAI TE LIXAR


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

anaczz said:


> *Foi o que eu entendi: não terá nem para apertar um baseado à sua avó...*
> 
> Hehe, isto me lembra certas legendas em Portugal:
> Mierda, shit = GAITA
> Hijo de puta, son of a bitch = CABRÃO
> tomar por culo, fuck you= VAI TE LIXAR



Então deve ficar assim a tradução, me corrijam se eu estiver errado...

"Se não atuarmos agora, pronto, o gamblezinho não terá nem para apertar um baseado a sua avó"

Ficaria assim?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Então deve ficar assim a tradução, me corrijam se eu estiver errado...
> 
> "Se não atuarmos agora, pronto, o gamblezinho não terá nem para apertar um baseado a sua avó"
> 
> Ficaria assim?


 
Com certeza essa tradução literal significa o mesmo que em espanhol? Nem sequer sei o que significa em espanhol! Aqui não se utiliza.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Com certeza essa tradução literal significa o mesmo que em espanhol? Nem sequer sei o que significa em espanhol! Aqui não se utiliza.



A frase em espanhol é essa: "Se no actuamos ahora, pronto, él pequeño gamble no tendrá ni para liarle *un porro a su abuela*"

Então traduzindo creio que seria isso que eu citei no meu post anterior.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Disculpas, pero no entiendo qué es "liarle un porro a la abuela". En Argentina no se usa esa frase, yo confío a ojos cerrados en Tombatossals pero él mismo no estaba seguro al respecto de si significa "tener poco dinero".  Lo que digo es que es una frase hecha, es decir, que entre el "no tendrá" y el "ni para liarle..." hay una palabra obviada que se sobreentiende en una escena que no ví y en uso del español que no manejo. Habría que ver, si para el caso, la traducción literal al portugués propuesta quiere significar lo mismo. Falta contexto.



_Nightcrawler_ said:


> A frase em espanhol é essa: "Se no actuamos ahora, pronto, él pequeño gamble no tendrá ni para liarle *un porro a su abuela*"
> 
> Então traduzindo creio que seria isso que eu citei no meu post anterior.


----------



## brasileirinho

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> A frase em espanhol é essa: "Si no actuamos ahora, pronto, el pequeño Gamble no tendrá ni para liarle *un porro a su abuela*"


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

O sea que uds. creen que está hablando literalmente de "armar un porro a la abuela?" Siendo así, el contenido de la frase me es inentendible. Continúo con la convicción de que es una expresión en sentido figurado, y como las expresiones en sentido figurado no se pueden traducir literalmente, la sugerencia de anaczz me genera dudas.  Dónde está Mangato?


----------



## brasileirinho

Ivonne do Tango said:


> O sea que uds. creen que está hablando literalmente de "armar un porro a la abuela?" Siendo así, el contenido de la frase me es inentendible. Continúo con la convicción de que es una expresión en sentido figurado, y como las expresiones en sentido figurado no se pueden traducir literalmente, la sugerencia de anaczz me genera dudas.  Dónde está Mangato?



Para mí suena como tú lo has dicho, armar un cigarrillo de marihuana.


----------



## Tomby

La expresión "liarle un porro a la abuela" no es una frase hecha española o castellana. Tampoco sé lo que és _gamble_; aquí no se dice. Puede ser "apuesta" en inglés pero no encuentro sentido a la frase.
Si la frase fuese "Si no actuamos ahora, pronto, el pequeño _gamberro_ no tendrá ni para echarle *un vaso* (de vino)* a su abuela*" significaría que ese pequeño no tendrá ni unos céntimos que es lo que cuesta un vaso de vino corriente. Ahora bien, la frase es distinta... 
¡Saludos!



> "Si no actuamos ahora, pronto, el pequeño gamble [?] no tendrá ni para liarle *un porro a su abuela*"


----------



## anaczz

Tombatossals said:


> Si la frase fuese "Si no actuamos ahora, pronto, el pequeño _gamberro_ no tendrá ni para echarle *un vaso* (de vino)* a su abuela*" significaría que ese pequeño no tendrá ni unos céntimos que es lo que cuesta un vaso de vino corriente. Ahora bien, la frase es distinta...
> ¡Saludos!



Pois! Imagino que o sentido possa ser mesmo esse, mas num meio onde outras drogas,  que não o álcool,  são o "pão de cada dia".


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Disculpas, pero no entiendo qué es "liarle un porro a la abuela". En Argentina no se usa esa frase, yo confío a ojos cerrados en Tombatossals pero él mismo no estaba seguro al respecto de si significa "tener poco dinero".  Lo que digo es que es una frase hecha, es decir, que entre el "no tendrá" y el "ni para liarle..." hay una palabra obviada que se sobreentiende en una escena que no ví y en uso del español que no manejo. Habría que ver, si para el caso, la traducción literal al portugués propuesta quiere significar lo mismo. Falta contexto.



Bueno...

Voy a poner la escena aquí y ustedes puedan analizarla.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qpiNz0cE4E


----------



## Tomby

_Nightcrawler_ said:


> Bueno...
> Voy a poner la escena aquí y ustedes puedan analizarla.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qpiNz0cE4E





> Si no actuamos ahora, pronto el pequeño Gamble no tendrá ni para liarle un porro a su abuela.


He escuchado el _trailer_ [o la secuencia] junto con otra persona que ha coincidido conmigo sin saber que existía este _thread_.
Es decir, que _si no actuamos de inmediato _[contra Batman]_ el pequeño Gamble_ [personagem ?] _no tendrá *ni para pipas*_ [= ni para liarle un porro a su abuela]/[= nem um tostão].
Espero haberte ayudado.
TT.


----------



## _Nightcrawler_

Tombatossals said:


> He escuchado el _trailer_ [o la secuencia] junto con otra persona que ha coincidido conmigo sin saber que existía este _thread_.
> Es decir, que _si no actuamos de inmediato _[contra Batman]_ el pequeño Gamble_ [personagem ?] _no tendrá *ni para pipas*_ [= ni para liarle un porro a su abuela]/[= nem um tostão].
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> TT.



Sí, ahora lo he entendido...

Gracias !!!


----------

